

The Seeds That Sowed a Revolution - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/21/information/the-seeds-that-sowed-a-revolution-rp

======
contingencies
Lovely illustrations, quite aside from the interesting content. Illustrator's
website @ [http://www.gabydalessandro.com/](http://www.gabydalessandro.com/)

How pathetic, though, that an 1847 article is still being charged for by
academic publishers.

